# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του Βόλου [Historic photos of Volos]

## Baggeliq

port_front_hi.jpg 

*Στις 14 Αυγούστου 1977* το πλοίο "Φάλτσερ" εκτέλεσε το πρώτο δρομολόγιο στην πορθμειακή γραμμή Βόλου - Ταρτούς Συρίας. Διαφάνηκε τότε ότι ανατέλλει μία νέα εποχή για την τοπική και την εθνική οικονομία, καθώς η Ελλάδα αποκτούσε ελπίδες να γίνει χώρα διαμετακόμισης. Ο ενθουσιασμός ήταν μεγάλος και τα έργα που εξαγγέλθηκαν μεγαλεπήβολα.

*Ξέρει κανένας τίποτα για αυτό το πλοίο ;* 

*Πηγή εικόνας και κειμένου: http://1tee-volou.mag.sch.gr/culture/volos.htm*

----------


## xara

> *Στις 14 Αυγούστου 1977* το πλοίο "Φάλτσερ" εκτέλεσε το πρώτο δρομολόγιο στην πορθμειακή γραμμή Βόλου - Ταρτούς Συρίας. Διαφάνηκε τότε ότι ανατέλλει μία νέα εποχή για την τοπική και την εθνική οικονομία, καθώς η Ελλάδα αποκτούσε ελπίδες να γίνει χώρα διαμετακόμισης. Ο ενθουσιασμός ήταν μεγάλος και τα έργα που εξαγγέλθηκαν μεγαλεπήβολα.
> 
> *Ξέρει κανένας τίποτα για αυτό το πλοίο ;*


Είναι Falster το όνομά του. Περισσότερα, εδώ:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/falster_1975.htm

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το *Falster* και μετέπειτα -πιό γνωστό σε εμάς- *Vega*, υπάρχουν ποστ και φωτογραφίες του και στο φόρουμ μας, σε *ΑΥΤΟ* εδώ το thread.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice postcard from *Volos* in 1936. Don't forget that for almost 100 years we had a passenger line from _Chalkis to Volos_!  

Look for example at this schedule of the *Diakakes Lines* from *1908!*

Diakakes Lines 1908.jpg

For those whose German is not that good, here is the translation:
From Piraeus to Volos, weekly three times, Monday and Saturday at 7:00 pm via Lavrion, Aliverion, Chalkis, Limne (Aedipsos), Stylis, Oreoi to Volos, (and) Monday at 7:00 pm via Chalkis and Volos to Thessaloniki  **.

Latest friend the legendary *Kyknos* about which I am writing a long article

Volos 1936.jpeg

And a second undated postcard from Volos

Volos v.jpg

And since we are in Volos why not a small photo of the most wonderful ship that has ever graced the Greek waters, *Kyknos*

Kyknos 1950.jpg

____________

** Truly now, wouldn't you liketo be a passenger in one of these ships in 1908?

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχη η καρτ ποστάλ του Κύκνος! Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πόσο ξεχωριστή πλώρη είχε. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two very early pictures of *Volos*, the first from 1912

Volos 1912.JPGVolos early.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two nice pictures of Volos from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Volos 1962.jpg
Volos 1963b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another  nice picture of _Volos_ from  Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Volos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This one is a scan stored in old floppy discs... But I have no clue where I got it from. It says 1904. Enjoy!
Volos 1904.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A postcard from Volos from 1899!!

Volos 1899.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another great postcard of Volos from 1960!!

Volos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Volos_ in 1915. _ellinis_: Is the white ship/yacht in the very back of the left photo _Kafireus_?

Volos.jpg

_Volos_ in 1916. 

Volos 1916.jpg

_Volos_ in an early postcard. Every old _Volos photo_ with ships that I see makes me think "_Is this the_ *Kafireus*_?_"

Volos5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Volos_ in an early postcard. 

Volos6.jpg

Another one of _Volos_ 

Volos port.jpg

Another one of _Volos_ 

Kafireus10.jpg

Demetriados Street at the beginning of the 20th century... You think you are in old West!

Demetriados.jpg

----------


## Andronicos

Το αξέχαστο ''Κύκνος'' λίγο πριν το τελευταίο του ταξίδι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Volos in the 1920s

Volos6.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Volos in 1916. There is every indication that the ship at right is *Kafireus* before its conversion

Volos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραιοτατη χαλκογραφια της παραλιας του Βολου του 1890. 

Απο την Πολιτικη Ιστορια της Νεωτερας Ελλαδος του Σπυρου Μαρκεζινη, τομος 2, Παπυρος, Αθηναι, 1966

Volos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Αμβρακια_ της Κορινθιακης Ατμοπλοιας (αριστερα) διπλα στο *Πολικος* του _Αγγελατου_ (δεξια) στην αποβαθρα του Βολου στην δεκαετια του 1930

Volos3.jpg

Το _Ελενη_ του Εμπειρικου (δεξια) στην αποβαθρα του Βολου στην δεκαετια του 1930 σε ενα απο τα δρομολογια του ηταν Χαλκιδαβ’Βολος (πιθανως και Θεσσαλονικη).

Volos9.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυστυχως δεν ξερω πιο ειναι αυτο το μικρο επιβατηγο στο λιμανι του Βολου. Φαινεται να ειναι μαλλον απο αυτα πο πηγαιναν στις Σποραδες...  _Ellinis_,  Καμμια ιδεα;

Volos7.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two early postcards of the Volos harbor with several cargo ships

Volos5.jpg
The *Montazah* (London) belonged to the         	  Khedivial Mail SS of Egypt and England.




> IDNo: 5529012  Year: 1919    Name: MONTAZAH  Launch Date: 27.8.19    Type: Cargo ship  Date of completion: 11.19     Flag: GBR  Keel: 
> 
>    Tons: 2022  Link: 1619    DWT: 
>  Yard No: 270    Length overall: 
>  Ship Design: 
>    LPP: 82.5  Country of build: GBR    Beam: 11.6  Builder: Caledon    Material of build: 
>  Location of yard: Dundee    Number of
> screws/Mchy/
> Speed(kn): 1T-12  
> ...


Volos10.jpg
The _Durostor_ is this one




> IDNo: 5614608  Year: 1911    Name: SANKT-PETERBURG  Launch Date: 8.4.11    Type: Cargo ship  Date of completion: 5.11     Flag: RUS  Keel: 
> 
>    Tons: 1309  Link: 1796    DWT: 
>  Yard No: 89    Length overall: 
>  Ship Design: 
>    LPP: 66.1  Country of build: DNK    Beam: 10.4  Builder: Kjobenhavns    Material of build: 
>  Location of yard: Copenhagen    Number of
> screws/Mchy/
> Speed(kn): 1T-11.5  
> ...


Listed with the Romanian Government since 1914

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Volos was a very busy port in the post-1918 period. Here is an early color postcard with *Elsie* of Murphy's _Achaiki Atmoploia_ on the very right.

Volos4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Δυστυχως δεν ξερω πιο ειναι αυτο το μικρο επιβατηγο στο λιμανι του Βολου. Φαινεται να ειναι μαλλον απο αυτα πο πηγαιναν στις Σποραδες... _Ellinis_, Καμμια ιδεα;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52317


Ωραίες οι καινούριες καρτ ποστάλ που ανέβασες Νίκο. Για το λευκό σκαρί δεν έχω ιδεά... Όπως βλέπω τα σινιάλα δεν με παραπέμπουν κάπου. Μήπως μπορείς να σκανάρεις τα σινιάλα σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση, μήπως και μας οδηγήσουν κάπου?

Πάντως πρέπει να είναι προπολεμικό επιβατηγό και δεν πρέπει να έκανε μόνο τοπικά στις Σποράδες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ωραίες οι καινούριες καρτ ποστάλ που ανέβασες Νίκο. Για το λευκό σκαρί δεν έχω ιδεά... Όπως βλέπω τα σινιάλα δεν με παραπέμπουν κάπου. Μήπως μπορείς να σκανάρεις τα σινιάλα σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση, μήπως και μας οδηγήσουν κάπου?
> 
> Πάντως πρέπει να είναι προπολεμικό επιβατηγό και δεν πρέπει να έκανε μόνο τοπικά στις Σποράδες.


Might it be *Leon* of Lakoniki? Here I place next to each other the unknown white ship and the *Leon* as *Pannonia*. I wish we knew what type of changes were made to the ship from 1908 (Pannonia, this photo) to the 1930s (white ship). But it is interesting that *Leon* was doing trps to Volos and Thessaloniki!
Volos7.jpgS.jpg
Pannonia4a.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως οι πιθανότητες να είναι το ΛΕΩΝ είναι αρκετά μεγάλες. Τα χαρακτηριστικά πλώρα-πρύμα και οι διαστάσεις είναι οι σωστές.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το _Αμβρακια_ της Κορινθιακης Ατμοπλοιας (αριστερα) διπλα στο *Πολικος* του _Αγγελατου_ (δεξια) στην αποβαθρα του Βολου στην δεκαετια του 1930
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51528


This is another postcard of the port. Difficult to say which ship teh one on the right is...

Volos1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολλες απο τις φωτογραφιες του Βολου που εχω παρουσιασει εδω ειναι απο την Συλλογη μου και εχουν παρθει απο τον μεγαλο Βολιωτη φωτογραφο Στεφανο Στουρναρα.  Η  Καθημερινη της 6ης Φεβρουαριου 2008 δημοσιευσε ωραιο αρθρο γι'αυτον τον εξαιρετο Ελληνα φωτογραφο που διεπρεψε προ εκατο ετων
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...02/2008_258273

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two more old postcards of Volos

Volos85.jpg

Volos86.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I just found this wonderful postcard of Volos in a small old postcard store in ... Austin, Texas... And the best part is I bought it for $2!

Volos5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συγκριση 1918 και 1939

Volos1918.jpg
Volos1939.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> *Στις 14 Αυγούστου 1977* το πλοίο "Φάλτσερ" εκτέλεσε το πρώτο δρομολόγιο στην πορθμειακή γραμμή Βόλου - Ταρτούς Συρίας. Διαφάνηκε τότε ότι ανατέλλει μία νέα εποχή για την τοπική και την εθνική οικονομία, καθώς η Ελλάδα αποκτούσε ελπίδες να γίνει χώρα διαμετακόμισης. Ο ενθουσιασμός ήταν μεγάλος και τα έργα που εξαγγέλθηκαν μεγαλεπήβολα.


Από το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ, το Falster, γνωστότερο σε εμάς ως Vega, φορτώνει φορτηγά στην έναρξη της γραμμής για Συρία:

http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ, το Falster, γνωστότερο σε εμάς ως Vega, φορτώνει φορτηγά στην έναρξη της γραμμής για Συρία:
> 
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView


Priceless!!!  Bravo!   MORE, MORE!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό εύρημα!!!




> Από το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ, το Falster, γνωστότερο σε εμάς ως Vega, φορτώνει φορτηγά στην έναρξη της γραμμής για Συρία:
> 
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## sea_serenade

Priceless δε λες τίποτα.........Φοβερό ντοκουμέντο!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το _Αμβρακια_ της Κορινθιακης Ατμοπλοιας (αριστερα) διπλα στο *Πολικος* του _Αγγελατου_ (δεξια) στην αποβαθρα του Βολου στην δεκαετια του 1930
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51528


Δυο αλλα πλοια στον Βολο. Η φωτογραφια ηλθε στην συλλογη μου προσφατα απο αγορα στο E-bay

Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι φιλοι θα βοηθησουν στην αναγνωριση

Volos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

¶μα θες σκανάρισε το σημείο με τα πλοία σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση (πχ 300-400 dpi) γιατί δεν φαίνονται και πολλά σε αυτό το μέγεθος...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βολος 1928

Ας και να ξεραμε αυτα τα μικρα πλοια. Υποθετω οτι το πισω αριστερα πηγαινε στις Στροφαδες

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Volos 1928.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ του Βολου
Απο το Τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/

Volos1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Επιβιβασις ελληνικης πυροβολαρχιας σε επιβατηγο στο λιμανι του Βολου το 1897.

Απο την σελιδα 15 του ενθετου *ο Ελληνοτουρκικος Πολεμος του 1897* της _Καθημερινης_ της 11ης Μαιου 1997

Volos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο στο λιμανι του Βολου;

0134.jpg

Φωτ. Κώστα Ζημέρη 

Πηγη: Ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου http://81.186.130.244/e-photos?page=1

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιστορικη φωτογραφια απο το λιμανι του Βολου στις 20/4/1945.

Βολος.jpg
Απο την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Αυστραλιας  http://www.awm.gov.au/collection/130526/

----------


## Ellinis

Mια γραφική φωτογραφία του μεσοπολέμου, χαρακτηριστική για το πως μεταφέρονται τότε - φίρδην μίγδην - επιβάτες, ζώα και εμπορεύματα.

vol6.jpg
πηγή

----------


## AntoniosZ

Eίναι από το αρχείο της πόλης (ΔΗΚΙ). Μήπως αναγνωρίζει κανείς το πλοίο;
10517553_543416862450372_3721457367310963504_n.jpg
Η πηγή: https://www.facebook.com/MagnesiaSto...type=1&theater

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω πως είναι ένα ελαφρύ καταδρομικό της Αυστρουγγαρίας. Αν η φωτογραφία είναι πριν το 1914 τότε είναι το _Admiral Spaun_, αν είναι μετά το 1914 τότε μπορεί να είναι και ένα από τα τρία της κλάσης Novara.

----------


## AntoniosZ

> Noμίζω πως είναι ένα ελαφρύ καταδρομικό της  Αυστρουγγαρίας. Αν η φωτογραφία είναι πριν το 1914 τότε είναι το _Admiral Spaun_, αν είναι μετά το 1914 τότε μπορεί να είναι και ένα από τα τρία της κλάσης Novara.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Σύμφωνα με το "The Naval Policy of Austria-Hungary, 1867-1918: Navalism, Industrial Development, and the Politics of Dualism", Purdue University Press, 1994
το Admiral Spaun ήταν στην περιοχή του Αιγαίου το Νοεμ/Δεκ του 1912.

----------


## AntoniosZ

Αεροφωτογραφία του λιμανιού και της πόλης από το αεροπλάνο της SAAF κατά την διάρκεια της επιδρομής.
https://www.facebook.com/MagnesiaSto...type=1&theater
Αεροφωτογραφία με την εκτίμηση ζημιών στα γερμανικά πλοία που ήταν στο λιμάνι.
https://www.facebook.com/MagnesiaSto...type=1&theater

----------


## Ellinis

To ναυάγιο του ADRIANA που αναφέρει η δεύτερη αεροφωτογραφία, μπορούμε να το δούμε σε αυτήν τη μεταπολεμική φωτογραφία του Βόλου (από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δήμου Βόλου. Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ. 
Το ADRIANA ήταν ένα ιταλικό φορτηγό πλοίο που πέρασε σε γερμανικό έλεγχο το 1943 και μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΝΑ. Το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε το 1947 και διαλύθηκε.

anna at volos wreck1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πάμε 70 χρόνια πρίν, στα Δεκεμβριανά του 1944 στο Βόλο. Πλαγιοδετημένο είναι το ιταλικό ναυαγοσωστικό CYCLOPS (σχετικά εδώ) που είχε ανελκυστεί από μέλη του ΕΛΑΝ, φαίνεται η πρύμνη ενός συμμάχικου φορτηγού και πρυμνοδετημένο σε κάποια απόσταση είναι το τορπιλοβόλο ΝΙΚΗ που εκτελούσε χρέη έδρας της ναυτικής διοίκησης.
volos 12-44.jpg

Λίγο πιο μακρυά πίσω από το ΚΥΚΛΩΨ ξεχωρίζει η σιλουέτα του επίσης ανελκυσθέντος ναυαγοσωστικού ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του Βερνίκου. Αυτό φαίνεται καλύτερα στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία, επίσης από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου.
agios georgios 12-44 volos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To παλαίμαχο ΝΙΚΗ! 
Το Ναυτικό όπως τον Απρίλιο 1941 όταν έφυγε γιά την Αλεξάνδρεια, ήταν το μόνο ελεύθερο "έδαφος" της Ελλάδας, έτσι 3 1/2 χρόνια με την απελευθέρωση κ τις ζοφερές στιγμές που ακολούθησαν,απετέλεσε την  πρώτη συγκροτημένη παρουσία του κράτους.

----------


## johny1940

Να αναφέρουμε και τις ταυτότητες των πλοίων σε δυο παλιές αναρτήσεις. 
  Στην παρακάτω, το πλοίο αριστερά ίσως είναι το ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ ενώ στα δεξιά σίγουρα είναι το ΠΟΠΗ της Ηπειρωτικής



> Δυο αλλα πλοια στον Βολο. Η φωτογραφια ηλθε στην συλλογη μου προσφατα απο αγορα στο E-bay
> 
> Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι φιλοι θα βοηθησουν στην αναγνωριση
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97049


  Στην παρακάτω είναι το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ που στο μεταξύ ανέβηκε στο θέμα του: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...002#post499002



> Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο στο λιμανι του Βολου;
> 
> 
> 
> Φωτ. Κώστα Ζημέρη 
> 
> Πηγη: Ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου http://81.186.130.244/e-photos?page=1

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο εικόνες από το λιμάνι του Βόλου τη δεκαετία του ΄50, από το φακό του Κ.Ζήμερη και τη ψηφιοποιημένη συλλογή του Δήμου Βόλου.
Εδώ βλέπουμε το ιταλικό ατμόπλοιο MICHELE BOTTIGLIERI (ναυπήγησης 1923 στη Γερμανία, διαλύθηκε το 1966) και το ολλανδικό μότορσιπ ILIAS (ναυπήγησης 1952, κάηκε το 1965).
volos 50s.jpg

Kαι εδώ το σουηδικό φορτηγό VICKY (ναυπήγησης 1945, μετέπειτα ελληνικό ΕΛΛΙΤΣΑ, καταστράφηκε το 1981 από φωτιά) και το υπό σημαία Παναμά α/π MARIA G (ναυπήγησης 1920 στις ΗΠΑ, διαλύθηκε το 1958). 
Volos l40-e50s.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ βλέπουμε το ιταλικό ατμόπλοιο MICHELE BOTTIGLIERI (ναυπήγησης 1923 στη Γερμανία, διαλύθηκε το 1966) και το ολλανδικό μότορσιπ ILIAS (ναυπήγησης 1952, κάηκε το 1965).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 168688


Το πρώτο πιθανότατα ανήκει στην Linea Messina,κολοσσό σήμερα κ το δεύτερο είναι εκείνου του τύπου με τα ελληνικά μυθικά ονόματα, πολλά σκάφη  του οποίου κατέλήξαν σε 'Ελληνες.Το όνομα δλδ είναι από την Ιλιάδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια αεροφωτογραφία του Βόλου, δημοσιευμένη στην ομάδα του FB "Η Μαγνησία Στο Πέρασμα Του Χρόνου".
volos 1914-16.jpg

Στο κεφάλι του προβλήτα βλέπουμε "πάνω πάνω" το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ με τα χαρακτηριστικά τρία άλμπουρα. Αν βλέπω καλά το μεσαίο πλοίο έχει στη μπάντα ζωγραφισμένη τη σημαία και  το όνομα του. Άρα μιλάμε για περίοδο πολέμου όπου η Ελλάδα παράμενε  ουδέτερη, δηλαδή το 1914-16.
mykali.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες του Κ. Ζήμερη από το λιμάνι του Βόλου τη δεκαετία του '30 με το σοβιετικό DNESTR να φορτώνει εμπορεύματα, ίσως βαμβάκι ή καπνά.
dnestr.jpg DNESTR xl.jpg

Το 3.580 GRT DNESTR είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1930 στη Βρέμη για την ΕΣΣΔ αλλά το 1941 το κατέσχεσαν οι Γερμανοί που το μετονόμασαν σε PERNAU.
Επέζησε τον εχθροπραξιών και το 1945 επεστράφηκε στην ΕΣΣΔ για να διαγραφεί από το Lloyd's το 1963.

Η εξαιρετική ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών μας αφήνει να δούμε λεπτομέρειες από την τότε καθημερινότητα του λιμανιού...
DNESTR xl2.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία γνωστή καρτ ποστάλ του Βόλου, στην οποία ποτέ δεν είχα μπορέσει να διακρίνω το όνομα του πλοιαρίου κάτω αριστερά. Μέχρι που την βρήκα και την αγόρασα πριν λίγο καιρό στο Μοναστηράκι, οπότε και την σκανάρισα σε υψηλή ανάλυση.

Post card V.jpg

Το όνομα του πλοιαρίου είναι _ΕΛΛΗ_, και το ενδιαφέρον είναι ο επάνω πρύμα χώρος όπου βλέπουμε ένα δυσανάλογα μεγάλο (εντυπωσιακό μπορώ να πω) φουγάρο, και μπροστά του αν διακρίνω καλά θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται και το τιμόνι του, σαν να λέμε η γέφυρα του.

Post card V_Zoom.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Two early postcards of the Volos harbor with several cargo ships
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52456
> The *Montazah* (London) belonged to the               Khedivial Mail SS of Egypt and England.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52457
> The _Durostor_ is this one
> Listed with the Romanian Government since 1914


Το _Durostor_ στον Βολο μαζι με μια ανακοινωση δρομολογιου για την Ρουμανια (απο την Θεσσαλια του Βολου, 2 Ιουνιου 1934.

Δ.jpg19340602 Durostor Θεσσαλια Βολου.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> To ναυάγιο του ADRIANA που αναφέρει η δεύτερη αεροφωτογραφία, μπορούμε να το δούμε σε αυτήν τη μεταπολεμική φωτογραφία του Βόλου (από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δήμου Βόλου. Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ. 
> Το ADRIANA ήταν ένα ιταλικό φορτηγό πλοίο που πέρασε σε γερμανικό έλεγχο το 1943 και μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΝΑ. Το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε το 1947 και διαλύθηκε.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 161449


Tο ναυάγιο του ΑΝΝΑ (ex ADRIANA) μετά την ανέλκυση του. Είχε μισοβυθιστεί φλεγόμενο στην ανατολική πλευρά του κύριου προβλήτα του λιμένος μετά το συμμαχικό βομβαρδισμό κατά των υποχωρούντων Γερμανών τον Οκτώβριο του 1944. Ανελκύσθηκε στις 16 Ιουνίου 1947 από συνεργεία του εργολάβου Μπαλόγλου που το είχε αποκτήσει από τον Ο.Α.Ν. 
Όπως βλέπουμε στη σημείωση κάτω από τη φωτογραφία, αναφερόταν ως ΑΝΝΟΒΕΡΟΝ. Έτσι το αναφέραν και ντόπιοι σε μαρτυρίες τους. Άγνωστο αν είχε πράγματι πάρει αυτό το όνομα ή αν πρόκειται για σύγχηση με το ΑΝΝΑ. Το ανελκυσμένο ναυάγιο έμεινε για χρόνια στο λιμάνι μέχρι που πουλήθηκε για παλιοσίδερα το 1953.

89174999_2524442574550153_3371582544637067264_o.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Destroyers @Volos (1954) par SV1XV, on ipernity

Τρία "Θηρία" (αντιτορπιλικά συνοδείας) και το Α/Τ ΔΟΞΑ (D20) στον Βόλο, χρονολογία 1952-1954, πιθανώς θέρος 1954.  Φωτογραφία ανώνυμου φωτογράφου από την συλλογή μου.

----------

